# Dave Simmons



## KenpoDave (Sep 29, 2008)

Dave Simmons, 8th dan in the Tracy System of Kenpo, passed away in his sleep recently.  He will be missed.


----------



## MJS (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Brian King (Sep 29, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 29, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 29, 2008)

holy smokes.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 29, 2008)

RIP.....

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 30, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Drac (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave Simmons was a member and occasional poster here at Martialtalk.  Kenpodave, do you know what happened?


----------



## PatMunk (Sep 30, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Dave Simmons was a member and occasional poster here at Martialtalk.  Kenpodave, do you know what happened?



Dave Simmons passed away from complications from a heart attack.

He will be missed by many ...


----------

